# Big Rig Fuel Filter



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

T660?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

*Double Post*


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I identified a tire, a frame, a leaf spring, a super tiny shock, a steering column, and the engine block. The rest of that picture is a mystery to me


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yes T660


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Danny5 said:


> I identified a tire, a frame, a leaf spring, a super tiny shock, a steering column, and the engine block. The rest of that picture is a mystery to me


You're looking into the engine compartment of his Kenworth T660 diesel with the engine cover tipped forward. The gray stuff in the picture background is ashphalt.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I feel like a female when it comes to identifying big rigs. I just fill, check the oil PMCS and drive them, the 2T3's fixed em. I have a M915A3 (Freightliner 500 Big Cam) TO at home somewhere. Never even experienced those crazy 13 speed gears at all, good ole push button Allisons!

Google image below, My pics are stuck on an old AF Moto V505 flip phone.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

This T660 is a auto shift also.10 speed. Didn't think I would like it at first but after getting used to it after 26 years of manuals, it has made a lazy man out of me. Got 210,000 miles trouble free so far.


----------

